# Nikon WT-4 Wireless Transmiter



## Guy McCue (Mar 11, 2008)

Can someone tell me how well this works in combination with a D3'' and Camera Pro software?

Thanks,
Guy


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 11, 2008)

Guy McCue;1'237 said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me how well this works in combination with a D3'' and Camera Pro software?
> 
> Thanks,
> Guy



No idea Guy but you may want to try asking on this forum:
http://www.nikoncafe.com/
They are a friendly bunch........


----------



## wblink (Mar 11, 2008)

Guy McCue;1'237 said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me how well this works in combination with a D3'' and Camera Pro software?
> Guy


 
Let me know what you want to know. If it is permitted here (it's about NIKON not aboutLR, so off topic), else by email.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 11, 2008)

wblink;1'26' said:
			
		

> If it is permitted here (it's about NIKON not aboutLR, so off topic), else by email.



This is in Off-Topic/Equipment, so chat away to your heart's content.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 11, 2008)

Agreed. I'm interested in hearing your experiences with this type of setup.


----------



## Guy McCue (Mar 12, 2008)

I have read some mixed reports on the Nikon wireless units preceeding the Wt-4 about them not working at distances as advertised.  Along with this intermitten transmissions that are not a complete file.  My guess is that NIkon has learned and improved each generation, and that the WT-4 should be well worth its cost.  What distance are you getting with a clear line of site?  Are there any issues with shutter lag.  Have you had any issues with the software? My plan is to use this for wildlife.


----------



## wblink (Mar 12, 2008)

Guy McCue;1'237 said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me how well this works in combination with a D3'' and Camera Pro software?Guy


 

OK, allowed here .

I have NOT tried or even possesed the WT4. I would like to, but it is rather expensive for the things you can do with it.

What I searched for: Install my camera, see on my laptop (cosy & warm in my car about 1'' mtrs away after several hours of waiting) my camera and shoot at the right moment. It only works with CPC2, so that is another "FistFull of Dollars" to spend. I do not remeber if you can adjust camera settings like shutter, difragm or any ther thing, but I do remember you can play with CPC2 for 3' days and all will be clarified.

I do things now with a fieldscope (I sisi possess that already) and a wireless remote control ($6'), but I would like to use the WT4 with CPC2.

If money permits.


----------



## wblink (Mar 12, 2008)

wblink;1'3'4 said:
			
		

> OK, allowed here .


 

Oops forgot an IMPORTANT thing:

Try out the thing with:

CCP2 with an USB cable attached to you camera and you will have exact the same options as you would have with WT4 and CCP2 on WiFi.


----------

